# Porcelain G



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

Sup i got my set up off of (e-townvdub) i did alot of research on here to find out what to do but when i got the set up the ( wiring was a little bitch being my first time doing this I didnt know what went where so i pm'd Swoops) Greg & Eric knowing that there in the next town and has been on air for some time now they came threw for me told me what to do and wht not still more to do I want to get this thing lower /wtt vettes ]
uv bags over weitec 
chapman rears
5 gallon 
2 switches
420 comp etc..
had some haters so i put some work in just because


































_Modified by 1LIFEtoDuB at 7:02 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

A+ for being original!
Does the steering wheel ever get annoying?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

****, Hellen Keller could see that steering wheel.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can't even see the car through all the dirt on the camera


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I can't even see the car through all the dirt on the camera























yeah my camera is *ucked I always work with it on me (bondo) as for the wheel I want to get the bottom half dye but i just got it at waterfest I think its different everyone has a gt wheel.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Nice car.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*








for a local


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Saw you guys on Sunday on the side of RT9. You can see those sawblades from a mile away


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

very nice lookin


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (MRosier)*

just wanted to say i hate every mod you have done to the car


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_just wanted to say i hate every mod you have done to the car

i love haters but never got hated on by a girl thanks chick(gay dude that wear womens jeans


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

hah


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Is that orange or like bright red?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

its orange i got some new lights coming


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for originality.


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Porcelain G (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_










Is that your ride height or all aired up? I remember the guy you bought it from saying he couldn't get it very high


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_its orange i got some new lights coming
'
do they at least match the dumb ass steering wheel?????
and this car is just awful 
stance is wacked out 
front poke is gay
doesnt go low 
you need some help brah


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

dam these va girls are really mean see you at h20 my 40 cal will do the talking ***** you must feel good about your self and have so much time on your hands get a job because hating is just going to get you hurt g.m.g
thats as high as it goes he didnt tell me about height issues this is my first air setup if you got some b.s. to say i will be at h20 we can get it popping


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_'
do they at least match the dumb ass steering wheel?????
and this car is just awful 
stance is wacked out 
front poke is gay
doesnt go low 
you need some help brah










_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_dam these va girls are really mean see you at h20 my 40 cal will do the talking ***** you must feel good about your self and have so much time on your hands get a job because hating is just going to get you hurt g.m.g
thats as high as it goes he didnt tell me about height issues this is my first air setup if you got some b.s. to say i will be at h20 we can get it popping

ahha someones cars getting keyed in maryland this fall... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
(OH AND IM NOT SAYING IM GOING TO DO IT SO PLEASE DONT THREATEN ME PERSONALLY) 
(BECAUSE YOU ARE SCARY







)


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_dam these va girls are really mean see you at h20 my 40 cal will do the talking ***** you must feel good about your self and have so much time on your hands get a job because hating is just going to get you hurt g.m.g
thats as high as it goes he didnt tell me about height issues this is my first air setup if you got some b.s. to say i will be at h20 we can get it popping

No one likes an eThug...
With that said, you got any pics of the ride height? Is your frame notched yet? You should be able to lay your lip with that setup, I was looking into it as a basis to build a better kit out of.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (WoLfBuRgJeTTa)*



WoLfBuRgJeTTa said:


> No one likes an eThug...
> With that said, you got any pics of the ride height? Is your frame notched yet? You should be able to lay your lip with that setup, I was looking into it as a basis to build a better kit out of.[/QUOTE
> Im far from a ethug real deal here son my 40 says on son these people dont even know who there talking too and i wouldnt key anyone car but those two va girls hating on me will(Mr.Bean looking ass white boys but back to the car stuff not notched yet my ride height is low i ride with about 35psi in front and 40 in rear still got work to do but working on bagging my raddo


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
real deal here son


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_dam these va girls are really mean see you at h20 my 40 cal will do the talking ***** you must feel good about your self and have so much time on your hands get a job because hating is just going to get you hurt g.m.g
thats as high as it goes he didnt tell me about height issues this is my first air setup if you got some b.s. to say i will be at h20 we can get it popping
 

no beef you posted pics i was giving critisism on what i didnt like sorry you got so hurt over it i just feel like you need some guidance is all please dont shoot me at h20


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

I just got dumber reading this thread.








I like the car though, just needs a little tweaking to get lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Porcelain G (1LIFEtoDuB)*

I talked to you one night at the CVS on atlantic ave I had no idea your car was bagged I always see you driving it looks sick man.
I was in this when we met








im also known to drive around baldwin and freeport in this








see ya on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And F**k all these dumb MuthaF**kas they looked at your location and figured "hey I can say whatever I want isnt the internet awesome" well I think your car looks original and the orange on the blue is tight. and I would know since I see it in person and these stupid f**ks live in VA








Dont sweat em man there just jealous of NY but then again isnt everyone?
If you dont got Haters you aint doin it right


















_Modified by MKVdubbin at 12:03 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

nobody cares where he lives. id talk **** on his rainbow car if he lived next door.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Porcelain G (MKVdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVdubbin* »_
And F**k all these dumb MuthaF**kas they looked at your location and figured "hey I can say whatever I want isnt the internet awesome" well I think your car looks original and the orange on the blue is tight. and I would know since I see it in person and these stupid f**ks live in VA








Dont sweat em man there just jealous of NY but then again isnt everyone?

Did you think before you wrote this?
People need to lighten up. Who cares if somebody doesn't like your car. They're called opinions, everyone has them.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Porcelain G (MKVdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
Im far from a ethug real deal here son my 40 says on son these people dont even know who there talking too and i wouldnt key anyone car but those two va girls hating on me will(Mr.Bean looking ass white boys but back to the car stuff not notched yet my ride height is low i ride with about 35psi in front and 40 in rear still got work to do but working on bagging my raddo


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVdubbin* »_
And F**k all these dumb MuthaF**kas they looked at your location and figured "hey I can say whatever I want isnt the internet awesome" well I think your car looks original and the orange on the blue is tight. and I would know since I see it in person and these stupid f**ks live in VA










I'm personally jealous of the apparent run-on sentence skills that the New York guys have. I mean, there's 5 or 6 conjunctions in each of those sentences. Mad props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Porcelain G (Retromini)*

Hell yea I got conjunctions all day








and for the record an opinion is something like "I dont think that works" or" thats not my style" saying "I hate everything on your car" is being a dick


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Porcelain G (MKVdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVdubbin* »_Hell yea I got conjunctions all day








and for the record an opinion is something like "I dont think that works" or" thats not my style" saying "I hate everything on your car" is being a dick

nice guys like you finish last.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Porcelain G (MKVdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVdubbin* »_Hell yea I got conjunctions all day








and for the record an opinion is something like "I dont think that works" or" thats not my style" saying "I hate everything on your car" is being a dick

thank you like i said my car needs some work







you dont have to be a dick about it all body work is being done fender pulls frame notch etc.. 
Yeah i recall meeting you at cvs bra you didnt have benz rims?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Porcelain G (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
nice guys like you finish last. 

gangsta
you guys are funny



























































































































































but any tips on get this thing lower besides frame notching?


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Porcelain G (1LIFEtoDuB)*

if its vr you need a big ass notch for cv axle on pass side and trim for tie rods on both sides and trim where the control arm will touch the subframe and maybe buy some new ball joints and pull your front fenders alot lol


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
gangsta
you guys are funny



























































































































































but any tips on get this thing lower besides frame notching?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Porcelain G (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_if its vr you need a big ass notch for cv axle on pass side and trim for tie rods on both sides and trim where the control arm will touch the subframe and maybe buy some new ball joints and pull your front fenders alot lol


now thats the info i was looking for


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Porcelain G (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_now thats the info i was looking for









your welcome


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Porcelain G (DubbinT)*

nice
saw it at waterfest


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Porcelain G (RY2K)*

Yo son don't let dees hatas hold you down reel talk bong bong. 
Go nuts on dees ****** strate up BIZERK.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Porcelain G (Taj Franz)*


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Porcelain G (Banana.Phone)*

thanks ya'll the birth of my son







finally came and he cant wait untill h20


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

your 40 cal will b doing the talking? haha i like people that get so butt hurt over the internet so fast and the best defense they have is i have a gun. GANGSTA


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (keepit)*

wow that topic been dead but dubbint gave me a few tips that im doing now but here you go GANGSTA







im really a kool guy


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

Ill post my gangsta pic tomorrow, if ammunition= gangsta im deff an OG


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (keepit)*

_Modified by 1LIFEtoDuB at 6:00 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (keepit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keepit* »_Ill post my gangsta pic tomorrow, if ammunition= gangsta im deff an OG 

hell yeah post it up (og bobby johnson) cause we gangsta im looking into buying a AR 15 something like what i had in the army (baby chopper).These mother****ers are nuts out here just tryinng to keep up with the jones.But back to car **** this is next in line for bags i really want bagyards for this thats cake doe


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

nice body work


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

corrado bay looks good what materials you using?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_corrado bay looks good what materials you using?

thanks yall i went to macks metal shop i got a big piece of metal i cut it welded it a little fiber glass and bondo it took me the whole month of dec to do. I also did my boy larons black a2 vento vr supercharged that was at waterfest he had it in the supermod class didnt win but is going to be in euro tunner. This would be my fifth shaved bay i might do my jetta too


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
thanks yall i went to macks metal shop i got a big piece of metal i cut it welded it a little fiber glass and bondo it took me the whole month of dec to do. I also did my boy larons black a2 vento vr supercharged that was at waterfest he had it in the supermod class didnt win but is going to be in euro tunner. This would be my fifth shaved bay i might do my jetta too









no no no lol like sikkens ppg dupont i work at a paint shop i know how to do a bay silly


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
no no no lol like sikkens ppg dupont i work at a paint shop i know how to do a bay silly

oh its ppg ld7x gli grey Im thinking of changing the color that guy with the fsi 2.0t has a gray close to mine


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

I did some stuff today before the rain.I moddified some mk2/mk3 strut bushings that i seen hyphytrain do.It drop like 1'1/2.Then I rolled and pulled my front fenders hammer and dolly.I might cut 2mm off my adapters but i am okay with the drop.Hoping to get this thing c-notched soon axle is holding me up.I seen someone on here say that they got a r32 oil pan & pump does it sit higher?And why is it ez to lay frame on 2.0 then a vr?


























_Modified by 1LIFEtoDuB at 4:12 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Scene this thing at waterfest car looks good... think the headlights are killing it


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thibz115)*

you made me


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

somebody make it rain.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (nap83)*

did some more work looks alot cleaner.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Porcelain G (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_










Great work son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Porcelain G (DubbinT)*

muchh better without the orange, it reminded me of the Mets.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

yep way better. see us giving you **** helped.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*

still need to notch and redo my trunk set up its a rats nest .Thanks all


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

up date (swoops) did my notch. I camber the front and rear still need a r32 pump/pan(charmander)put me on too thanks for the info








So this is were I lay now
















front setup is for sale cheap
Plans
*nu wheels
*nu bags Bagyard or Mason tech ?
*nu front end 
*rebuild motor
*redo my trunk (swoops hardline shop)










_Modified by 1LIFEtoDuB at 9:43 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Nu?
Is it that much harder for you to type new?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*

yooo geo **** looks awesome man i cant wait to see it all taken care of painted finished and hardlined.. When you painting my **** hahaha








MADDD HATERS damnn I thought I got some **** when I did mine but dang...


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

thanks when do you think you'll be ready for paint? Your not doing it right if you dont have haters.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

the beginning of spring hopefully if my bay goes as planned..


----------

